# Glasaal Handel



## BERND2000 (25. Dezember 2018)

Die Tage gingen Fälle durch die Presse wo es um Fälle von Glasaalschmuggel ging die an deutschen Flugplätzen aufflogen.

Man will wohl zeigen das man etwas für den Aal-Erhalt tut und abschrecken.
z.B:http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/just...ale-am-flughafen-beschlagnahmt-a-1244795.html
oder:https://www.blinker.de/angelmethode...l-schmuggel-100-000-jungfische-beschlagnahmt/
Betrachtet man es aber genauer, stellt sich die Frage ob es nicht genau das Gegenteil zeigt.
Die Täter wurden ja nicht bestraft, es wurde Ihnen nur die Ware abgenommen und diese freigelassen.
Dabei ist sicher auch fraglich ob Glasaale im Winter im Rhein zurecht kommen und zahreich überleben.
Sicherheisleistungen von 2000€ sind bei den Gewinnspannen, ein Witz.
Das ist ja fast billiger als mit Hilfe eines Anwaltes frei zu kommen.
Kurz es kommt einer fast kostenlosen Verwahrnung gleich, in Deutschland erwischt zu werden.
Vermutlich ist das der Grund, warum man Glasaale aus Spanien und Frankreich erst nach Deutschland bringt, um sie dann von Deutschland aus zu schmuggeln.
Man geht den Weg des geringsten Wiederstandes um Risiken zu vermeiden.
Wer 100 000 Glasaale im Koffer bei Fernreisen am Leben hält, ist auch nicht unwissend, sondern weiß genau was er tut.
Es geht halt um viel Geld, was man erst begreift wenn man diese Stammtischparolen wie Potenzmittel, (der Angelpresse) vergisst.
Es geht um das Grundmaterial, was jede Fischfarm benötigt um Aale zu mästen.
Jeder Glasaal ist dann einige € wert, wenn man Ihr groß bekommt, wobei die Aufzucht in Asien ja nicht viel kostet, wenn man denn Glasaale bekommt.

Bei 100 000 Glasaale lockt dann ein Gewinn, der ein Vielfaches des Einkaufswertes sein wird.
Daraus macht man wohl Ware für gut 0,5 Million €, bei Beschaffungskosten von unter 10 000€.
(Glasaale, Flug, Transport und Schmuggler)

Die 2000€ Sicherheitsleistung sind da eine lächerlich geringe Strafe.
Nicht mal die Rede Wert, zu behaupten man würde versuchen den Schmuggel zu unterbinden.

Was meint Ihr ?


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Dezember 2018)

Hier ein weiterer Glasaal Schmuggel, gerade erst ein paar Tage her (21.12), in Bangkok.
https://www.suedtirolnews.it/video/zoll-beschlagnahmt-16-millionen-aale
Dagegen sind die im Koffer in Frankfurt entdeckten Aale eher eine geringe Menge.
Und jetzt schwimmen sie wohl in irgendwelchen Reisfeldern, oder die Thais haben sie einfach krepieren gelassen?

Jürgen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Dezember 2018)

Das Ganze ist rechtlich halt kompliziert, wenn Glasaale nicht nachweislich in der EU gefangen wurden und bei Personen gefunden werden, die sich lediglich im Transitbereich der Flughäfen befinden. Da will die Politik wohl letztendlich keinen diplomatischen Ärger riskieren. Beim Fall mit der Vietnamesin war diese beim Finden der Glasaale wohl auch bereits im Flieder in der Luft und unterlag gar nicht mehr deutschem Recht (https://www.fnp.de/hessen/zoll-beschlagnahmte-glasaale-werden-rhein-ausgesetzt-10801678.html).

Solange sich deutsche Feinschmecker bei Reisen nach Vietnam über Aal in der Frühstückssuppe freuen, wird sich das Problem schwer lösen lassen: https://nutriculinary.com/2018/11/1...ische-reise-1-ho-chi-minh-stadt-saigon-1-tag/


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Dezember 2018)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Beim Fall mit der Vietnamesin war diese beim Finden der Glasaale wohl auch bereits im Flieder in der Luft und unterlag gar nicht mehr deutschem Recht



Ich denke diese Frau war ja nur ein Kurier und die Auftraggeber welche sie dort in Asien dann ohne ihre Ware in Empfang nehmen, werden sie vielleicht härter bestrafen, als dies ein deutsches Gericht getan hätte?

Jürgen


----------



## BERND2000 (25. Dezember 2018)

Es geht doch weniger um die Mengen, als um die Strafen.
Egal ob beim Glasaal, gewilderten Kaviar, Elfenbein oder bei Umweltvergehen, in Deutschland fallen die Strafen ungleich niedrig aus oder werden ganz unterlassen.
Es ist als wenn man es eher wiederwillig eingreift, wo andere Länder krass durchgreifen.
Es erscheint Mir so als wenn andere Regierungen Ihrem Volk den Schutz aufzwingen, wo in Deutschland das Volk den Staat überreden und zwingen muss zu einzugreifen.
Da kommt es dann zur teuren  Augenwischerei, als wiederwilliger Kompromis ohne Wirkung, wie bei Aal.


Die Deutschen zeigen dann auf China, oder Afrika übersehen aber das dort oft viel höhere Strafen drohen und viel energischer der Erhalt versucht wird..
Dabei verdrängen sie, das Nashorn, Elefant, Tieger, Löwe, Gr.Panda vergleichbar mit dem Erhalt des Störes in Deutschland wäre.

Der Naturschutzgedanke umschreibt zunächst einmal den Umgang mit der eigenen Natur.
Da ist es nicht Sache der Asiaten, billige Glasaalimporte aus Europa zu unterbinden.
Das ist Sache der Europäer und in so einem Fall wie Frankfurt, der Deutschen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Dezember 2018)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Hier ein weiterer Glasaal Schmuggel, gerade erst ein paar Tage her (21.12), in Bangkok.
> https://www.suedtirolnews.it/video/zoll-beschlagnahmt-16-millionen-aale
> Dagegen sind die im Koffer in Frankfurt entdeckten Aale eher eine geringe Menge.
> Und jetzt schwimmen sie wohl in irgendwelchen Reisfeldern, oder die Thais haben sie einfach krepieren gelassen?
> ...


ich glaub eher, die haben sie gleich gefressen.


----------



## UMueller (26. Dezember 2018)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> Die 2000€ Sicherheitsleistung sind da eine lächerlich geringe Strafe.
> Nicht mal die Rede Wert, zu behaupten man würde versuchen den Schmuggel zu unterbinden.
> 
> Was meint Ihr ?



Ja sicher schrecken solche geringen Strafen nicht davor ab. Erstmal Strafen für Schmuggel drastisch erhöhen. 
Unterbinden müsste man aber den illegalen Glasaalfang. Den legalen Fang für europäische Aalfarmen bzw. Besatzzwecke müsste man rigoros überwachen. Oder ein totales Glasaalfangverbot erlassen. Man höre den Aufschrei wenns bei uns keine Glasaale mehr für Besatz und Aalfarmen zu kaufen gäbe. Außerdem hat es in Portugal und Südfrankreich Tradition den Glasaal zu essen. Ein totales Fangverbot ist daher unrealistisch. Fakt ist. Asien hat einen hohen Bedarf an Aal, den sie mit einheimischen Aal nicht decken können. Also steigt dessen Preis. Nachfrage bleibt aber hoch. Gut möglich das einheimische Art geschützt ist, wird ? Also bedient man sich anderweitig. Man müsste also dafür sorgen das in diesen Ländern kein europäischer Aal in deren Aalfarmen landet. Wie erreicht man dies ? Planktonnetze verbieten bzw. über Maschenweite regeln. Herstellung bzw. Handel mit Planktonnetzen überwachen. Und deren Einsatzzwecke. Ganz kurz. Weniger Glasaal fangen. 
Noch eins. Hamenfischerei auf den Treibaal einschränken. Je mehr Aale ihr Laichgebiet erreichen desto besser.
Bleibt noch die Wanderwege zu öffnen. Für den Steigaal. Ich denke da an alte oberschächtige Mühlräder in Bächen, was mit der WRRL ja bald erledigt sein "sollte". Für den Treibaal. Es bleibt leider das Problem mit der Wasserkraft.


----------



## thanatos (26. Dezember 2018)

Egal wie und was - alles Trara um Aale - der Aal wird bei allem Raubbau nicht verschwinden ,
er wird nur seine wirtschaftliche Bedeutung verlieren und alles Gedönse über Diebe ,Schmuggler ,ect
ist im Grunde nur Futterneid von denen die sich damit legal eine goldene Nase machen ( und Steuern zahlen )
im Grunde tun sie das Gleiche wie die Lumpen - das fangen von Glasaal zur Vorstreckung zum Satzaal
um ihn in Gewässer auszusetzen in die er sonst nie kommen würde ( auch zur Befriedigung unserer anglerischen Gelüste )
schneiden ihn von seinem natürlichen Lebensrythmus aus .
2. Beispiel : Die Nacht der "LANGEN Messer" wie die Weserfischer das Fangen der zum laichen abwandernden
Aale nennen in der sie 90% ihres Jahreseinkommens einheimsen .
Denkt mal da etwas nach !!!
Erst kommt das Fressen dann die Moral ( B.Brecht)
Mit dem Wissen gehen mir solche Meldungen echt am Popo vorbei.

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein erfolgreiches 2019


----------



## rheinfischer70 (26. Dezember 2018)

Ich denke, es kann nicht wenige Aale geben. Wenn der Bestand eine Mindestmenge unterschreitet, verschwindet die Art. Das ist eben anders, als bei anderen Fischarten


----------



## Minimax (31. Januar 2019)

Hier ein erneuter Fall von Glasaalschmuggel. Die Tiere wurden dann in den Rhein gesetzt
https://www.zvw.de/inhalt.flughafen...0b1c4f9-26fb-40c1-a52a-d7c5e85bba6a._amp.html
(Wurde in einem Nachbarforum gepostet, ich dachte ich leite es mal weiter)


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. Januar 2019)

Rhein ist ja mein Gewässer, also bitte die Kontrollen nochmals deutlich verschärfen ...
Weiter so ...


----------



## BERND2000 (31. Januar 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Hier ein erneuter Fall von Glasaalschmuggel. Die Tiere wurden dann in den Rhein gesetzt
> https://www.zvw.de/inhalt.flughafen...0b1c4f9-26fb-40c1-a52a-d7c5e85bba6a._amp.html
> (Wurde in einem Nachbarforum gepostet, ich dachte ich leite es mal weiter)


>>Die Besitzer der Koffer durften ihre Reise zunächst ohne die Tiere fortsetzen<<

Gewinne wie im Drogenhandel, Strafen wie bei.. , ja wie eigentlich.
Deutschland hat mal wieder kostenlosen Aalbesatz bekommen, das senkt den Druck zu handeln.

Eine Frage stellt sich mir dabei, versucht man eigentlich auch die Herkunft fest zu stellen um so die Hintermänner zu erwischen?
Da könnte es ja auch um Geldförderungen, Steuerhinterziehung,illigale Fischerei und Verminderung der Verluste bei Fang, Hälterung und Tranzport gehen.
So etwas scheint mir aber unmöglich, wenn die Täter Ihre Reise "zunächst" fortsetzen konnten.
Mir scheint Deutschland will nichts für den Aal tun und ist eher gezwungen nun unwillig etwas zu tun.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. Januar 2019)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> Eine Frage stellt sich mir dabei, versucht man eigentlich auch die Herkunft fest zu stellen um so die Hintermänner zu erwischen?
> Da könnte es ja auch um Geldförderungen, Steuerhinterziehung,illigale Fischerei und Verminderung der Verluste bei Fang, Hälterung und Tranzport gehen.
> So etwas scheint mir aber unmöglich, wenn die Täter Ihre Reise "zunächst" fortsetzen konnten.
> Mir scheint Deutschland will nichts für den Aal tun und ist eher gezwungen nun unwillig etwas zu tun.



Ist halt typisch EU. Jede Menge Befindlichkeiten und politische Minenfelder. Hier gut beschrieben: https://www.republik.ch/2018/07/18/big-business-mit-dem-baby-aal


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Februar 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ist halt typisch EU. Jede Menge Befindlichkeiten und politische Minenfelder. Hier gut beschrieben: https://www.republik.ch/2018/07/18/big-business-mit-dem-baby-aal



Den Film kannte ich schon und Du hast recht: Dort sehr gut beschrieben.

Aber dabei geht unter, das  solche Filme eben nicht in Deutschland gemacht werden, sondern im Ausland.
Ich habe nicht das Gefühl als ob in Deutschland etwas für den Aal getan wird, sondern eher für Fischer und Angler.
Auch bei den Forschungsprojekten um Aalzucht tauchen dann fast alle EU-Lnder auf,nur eben nicht Deutschland.
Einige unserer Nachbarlnder haben ja auch schon Schmuggler zu hohen Strafen verurteilt, von Deutschland las Ich so etwas noch nicht.
Die Deutschen schimpfen lieber darüber das Glasaale gegessen werden, aber ich kann mich nicht erinnern das Deutschland Druck machte den Export, Fang oder Handel einzuschränken.
Deutschland tut verdammt wenig und versucht sich mit Besatz zur Auffüllung aus der Verantwortung zu ziehen.
Da passt der Umgang mit den erwischten Schmugglern und den sichergestellten Glasaallen perfekt ins Bild.
Dem Aal oder diesen Glasaalen wird so nicht geholfen.
Da erreicht dann die deutschen Presseberichte mit Mühe das Stammtischnivou von Anglern und Fischer.
Ist nicht weit her mit dem Interesse am Schutz des Aales, im Sinne des Naturschutzes oder gar einem Bildungsauftrag Hintergründe zu liefern.
Der deutschsprachige Filmbeitrag aus der Schweiz, wirkt da wie ein Stern am dunklem Himmel.

Was die geretteten Glasaale betrifft, denen Wünsche ich viel Glück, denn das werden sie brauchen mitten im Winter.
(Kein Mensch käme auf die Idee Kücken im Winter bei Schnee auswildern zu wollen, was ein doofer Vergleich ist, aber vielleicht das Problem spiegelt)


----------



## Minimax (1. Februar 2019)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> .
> (...)
> Da passt der Umgang mit den erwischten Schmugglern und den sichergestellten Glasaallen perfekt ins Bild.
> Dem Aal oder diesen Glasaalen wird so nicht geholfen.
> ...



Stimmt, jetzt wo Du es sagst... oh weh.


----------



## BERND2000 (6. Februar 2019)

Und noch ein Fall, von deutschen Glasaalschmuggel.
https://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten...aus.b3bf485f-cedd-4e62-bba7-e3c738509e27.html

Was da als Strafe folgt würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (6. Februar 2019)

also ich kann nur sagen WEHE DU NIMMST EIN UNTERMASSIGEN AAL MIT....du gehst nie wieder angeln.....


----------

